# What do you have?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just to kick this fourm off. What implements do you all have for your tractor? Here is my list.[and it keeps growing. ]

Ingersoll 444
54"plow
tiller
hydrovac [hydro powerd bagger]
48" mower deck

Ingersoll 224
Hydrosplit [wood splitter]
44" plow
44" mower deck
Greavelys
2 30" brushcutter decks
Ford 8N
snow plow
shopping for a brushcutter, and a rake.

So how about the rest of you? Whats you got?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bob if you make it 3 times bigger it means 3 times more work in that Dallas heat. 
Jody


----------



## loveSearsgear (Sep 16, 2003)

I've got:

Craftsman, grader blade,plow and a very old cultivator. I use all to build and keep up some small ditches on both sides of my gravel driveway. I'm thinking of starting a garden next spring. I'm an ole city boy playing country so all of this stuff is new to me.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I have A sears DLT 3000. I just bought an Agri Fab 125 # spreader. My father in law gave me a 40" spike aerator. I will be using both of them for the first time tomorrow. Putting down lime fertilizer and grass seed.

I need to add a 8 or 10 cf cart. What else, what else???


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

For the GT5000:

sleeve hitch
46" snowblower
48" mower deck
42" lawn sweeper
175# broadcast spreader
38" tandem disc
cultivator x 2 (one is home made)
pull behind landscape rake

For the FNH1715:

post hole digger
2 bottom 14" plow
6' tandem disk
4' flail mower
12" moldboard plow


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*tractor attachments*

Well lets see.

JDX485
45loader
Cat1 3point Hitch w/ 540rear pto
48inch deck
Cat1 Ballest box

White GT2055
Kwick-way loader
54inch dozer blade
50inch deck
Cat0 3point hitch
Brinly H-100 3point sleeve hitch adapter

Ingersoll3016ps
44inch utility Blade
44inch deck
Snow cab

Cub Cadet2206
electric lift sleeve hitch
30inch Hydraulic tiller

Cub Cadet106
Engine driven rear bagger
Snowblower
Narrow frame 3point hitch
Brinly sleeve hitch adapter

Cub Cadet Original
Narrow frame 3point

Misc Attachments
Brinly 12inch Sear Craftsman Plow
Brinly Box Scrape
Precision 17cu.FT. Cart
Agri-Fab De-thatcher
Precision broadcast spreader
Agri-Fab 38inch Lawn sweeper
Worksaver Cat1 3point hitch 48inch grader blade
Brinly Sears Craftsman Lawn Roller


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

*Hey MGM*

I see you have a sleeve hitch on your craftsman and you did not remove the deck. How did you do this? .... Ed


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a Craftsman 48" plow with wheel weights, three bin bagger, an Agri-Fab Mow n Vac, dethatcher, core aerator, two utility trailers.

I also have a MTD chipper/shredder, two Toro snowblowers, one Toro Snow Pup (1950's era, but still works awesome cleaning decks, etc) one MTD walk behind blower, one Homelite backpack blower, one Ryobi weedeater, one old weedeater brush cutter, one Poulan chainsaw (for small jobs) and one Stihl 025 chainsaw (for the serious work). I also have three mowers, one is an older Craftsman 16.5 hp. The other Craftsman is a GT 5000. I also have a Cub Cadet Tank ZTR for use on the really open areas of our property. 

After this fall season, I will be selling the smaller Craftsman. I have to modify the output chute to my GT 5000 for use with my Mow N Vac. If I got rid of it now, I wouldn't ever get my leaves picked up.

Just to give you an idea of how many leaves I have in my yard, each mowing during this fall, I have picked up 12 full loads of leaves (about 32 cu ft/load) 

Thank god we have land to put the compost pile on.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

JD X485 AWS

48C Mowing deck with mulch kit - JD
Power Flow Bagger with lip kit - JD
46" snowthrower with chains & suitcase weights & bracket - JD
54" Blade -JD
Umbrella Attachment (Wife made me get it for her) - JD
48" roller - Craftsman
Core Aerator - Craftsman
Spine Aerator - Agri Fab
10 cu ft. cart - Craftsman/Rubbermaid
10 HP MTD Chipper/Shreader with tow bar (that makes it an attachment!!!
Dethatcher - Craftsman


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

It would take me a day to make a list.... 
I would not know where to start...
Some of my favorites...

Generator attachment.
Chipper attachment.
Drag blad attachment.
sycle bar attachment.
Loader attachment.
dump bed attachment.
900 watt flood light attachment.
forklift attachment.
Winch attachment.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*If kevin posted*

It would take him all year to post it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a spreader, cart and a plug aerator for my L1000. My chipper/shreader and tiller are separate units.

Welcome Kevin! Glad to see you here and posting. Looking for more of your pics and expert advice. 

Greg


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the hottie to the left. Yes, Yes, Yes, with bagger! 

Accessory wise, I like to keep a large coke on hand. It's good to have something to drink, but mostly in case of fire. LOL. 

I'm still shopping for the 25 year replacement.

-Deere


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well let's see
1. 1959 Farmall Tractor with a 8 foot plow and 6 row plow.

2. 1984 Murray garden tractor with a sleeve hitch and roto-tiller attachment, spike aerator, and 2 stage snow trhower, used to have a 13 HP Tec. in it but the motor decided to retire itself with a rod thru the side last year with god only knows how many hours on it. I replaced the moter with a B/S 14 HP new engine this spring. Mower deck went kaput 5 years ago. 

 :naah: 

3. 2003 L-120 with the bumper and the grass catcher and sun canopy(canopy was a free gift from JD it arrived in the mail):skull:


----------



## deereflugel (Sep 18, 2003)

*What do I have*

83 Restored JD 318, Modified EZE vac lawn vaccum system, with 5 hp Briggs mounted on rear of tractor. Trailor with hopper to hold 43 bu chopped leaves. 175# electric broadcast spreader. 54" hydraulic snow blade.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

simplicity prestige
50" deck
48" sweeper Brinley
42" aerator/seeder Brinley (wish id bought plug not spike aerator) 
15 Cu Ft Cart
6*9 Trailer

42" 2 stage thrower


Plan to get before the snow flys..
175 Lb Spreader (for salt & Sand) 

Reading all the stuff others have.. im getting a serious case of attachment Envy...

sj


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I guess I can't compete either....this thread is really bumming me out!!!! :crazy: 

I just have a litle ol' L-130 and agrifab cart. I guess I am going to have to get a couple of more jobs so I can buy more stuff!!!!

Seriously I do like my 130 it does everything I need it to, and didn't break the bank to buy it!:money: :money: :money:


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

Tractors listed below and...

-Yard cart made of discarded pallet and pushmower wheels

-Combo box blade/cultivator made from scrap lumber and iron pipe

-Nylon rope to pull brush, and to pull tractor out of ditch (via car) when I am not paying attention

4x8 trailer to pull behind car for serious chores (like mulching). My '88 Nissan sedan is a great replacement for a compact tractor.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

2002 John Deere LT 150H 
- 38" Tricycler Deck with Mulch Kit
- Agri-Fab 38" Lawn Sweeper
- Agri-Fab 30" Spike Aerator
- Cart (Old & Homemade)
- Snow Plow (Old & Homemade)


Mark


----------



## JimGTX20 (Nov 14, 2003)

Troy Bilt \ Bolens GTX20
Mowing decks 2- 48" and 1 60" 
48" front end loader
54" hydraulic blade
48" snowblower
Winter Cab
33" rototiller
wheel weights and chains
lawn sweeper
4'x6' utility trailer
Protective cover
Misc tow behind atachments


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

JimGTX20, Welcome aboard, thats a great tractor. I used to sell them under the Bolens label. They have one of the heaviest transmissions anyone has ever put in a lawn and garden tractor.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

JimGTX20, Welcome aboard!

Andy


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a '56 lo-boy that has a homemade roof. Implements include a tillt trailer, plow, single disc, 7 tine rake, front snow plow and 2 "blades" with brackets that I think mount to the belly.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freebird _
> 
> *I have a '56 lo-boy that has a homemade roof. Implements include a tillt trailer, plow, single disc, 7 tine rake, front snow plow and 2 "blades" with brackets that I think mount to the belly. *


Would those belly blades be used for grading? 

My Uncle once took an old water tank, cut it in half and used the half for a grader blade under an old Bolens GT. Worked great. He borrowed parts from several discarded farm implements to create the rotating mounting apparatus. He was ingenius when it came to hodgepodging workable tools together.

Can you post some pics of this unit?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I can't post any pics yet...digital camera is on the xmas list. These blades are kinda "L" or "J" shaped and sharp on the leading edge and look to mount vertically as they are dirty about halfway up from the bottom. The brackets laying with them is a bar with 2 or 3 holes through them and also a rod running parallel to it with some sort of a turnbuckle adjuster (rusted).


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

bagger,
snow plow,
aerator,
dump cart

Don't need anything more... YET.


----------

